# Agility last Night



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

IMO, crossovers are one of the hardest things for handlers to get in agility! Don't be hard on yourself, you've just begun, and they are tough. It's hard enough remembering how to handle your dog when they're on one side only let alone when they're switching sides!

Sounds like Suri is a natural.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

front and rear crosses are hard...if you aren't comfortable doing them on a course then you probably haven't had enough foundation work..I start them with just me doing the foot work without a dog..then I add a dog and teach them the foot and hand work on the ground with no jumps..then I add a jump with no bar, then a jump with a bar...when I start doing them at speed with mulitple obstacles I always walk the course and get my foot work down first.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks - I have been watching the wonderful videos on here, and these help. So thankful you posted them D.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm sure you'll get the hang of it! Love hearing about your classes. Keep us updated!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

debjen said:


> front and rear crosses are hard...if you aren't comfortable doing them on a course then you probably haven't had enough foundation work..I start them with just me doing the foot work without a dog..then I add a dog and teach them the foot and hand work on the ground with no jumps..then I add a jump with no bar, then a jump with a bar...when I start doing them at speed with mulitple obstacles I always walk the course and get my foot work down first.


Debjen is spot on (as always :biggrin. If you don't have equipment, you can just go get some pvc at Menard's or some place. Cut about 5 - 6 four foot pieces and place them on the ground (this is for YOU, not the dog) as if they were jumps and then practice your footwork around them without your dog. Pretty soon it will be very natural to you.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very true in deed

I need to also get a smaller leash, all mine are too long and its just another thing to get in my way. Not to mention it is good for a dog to be trained on the left BUT it does sort of go out the window with agility at times. We start back up in class 2 on the 14th. I am happy we are moving forward.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Olie, I feel the same. Last night I was introduced to crosses for the first time and boy, was I awkward. Kinda felt like dancing, it worked in the end though.

Thanks for posting this, made me feel better.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Crosses can be hard to wrap the brain around and even experienced people still do them poorly or avoid doing some all together so practice them. You say you don't have a training field to practice on well I am sure you do just do shadow handling outside with your dog you don't need any equipment for that and it will so help you and your dog.


----------

